# What's on your baked potato?



## debodun (Jul 8, 2020)

Choose as many as apply

1) butter or butter substitute
2) salt
3) pepper
4) garlic (crushed, powdered or salt)
5) bacon
6) sour cream
7) herbs
6 ) cheese
7) onions (fresh chopped, chives, scallions, etc)
8) ketchup, relish or BBQ sauce (or something similar)
9) other vegetables
10) something not mentioned here (specify)
11) I'm not a baked potato person


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 8, 2020)

1) butter or butter substitute
2) salt
3) pepper
4) garlic (crushed, powdered or salt)
5) bacon
6) sour cream
7) herbs
6 ) cheese
7) onions (fresh chopped, chives, scallions, etc)


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2020)

Butter
Salt
Pepper


----------



## katlupe (Jul 8, 2020)

11) I'm not a baked potato person (anymore).


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 8, 2020)

Margarine.  Or else plain.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 8, 2020)

1) butter
2) salt
3) pepper
4) Plenty of chives (gotta have my greens)  ... lol
5) Sour cream


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 8, 2020)

Sour cream on one side with pepper on top, and butter, salt and pepper on the other.....I eat the skins too....


----------



## asp3 (Jul 8, 2020)

Nothing or a little butter.  It depends on how moist the potato is.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2020)

Butter or Margarine
Salt
Pepper


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

Butter

Flaked tuna & Mayo


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

Sour cream
Chives
Bacon bits
Dill weed
Butter (nothing but real butter in our house)
Finely chopped peppers (green and red)
Finely chopped sweet onion
Spring onion
Aged cheddar cheese every now and then


----------



## Gaer (Jul 8, 2020)

I like the LOADED potatoes!  butter ,sour cream,  chives, bacon, cheese, fresh ground black pepper,  Yummy!


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 8, 2020)

butter
sour cream
salt
freshly ground black pepper
crushed red pepper


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2020)

Butter
Salt & Pepper
Garlic
Sour Cream & Chives
Broccoli & Sharp Cheese.


----------



## charry (Jul 8, 2020)

Butter 
Baked beans,
Cheese,
Coleslaw,


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2020)

I rarely eat baked potatoes, but when I do I like butter, salt, pepper and if from a restaurant, I'll go with the sour cream and chives too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I rarely eat baked potatoes, but when I do I like butter, salt, pepper and if from a restaurant, I'll go with the sour cream and chives too.


Can't go wrong with sour cream and chives!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 8, 2020)

No garlic, no ketchup.  Otherwise load her up


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2020)

butter, greek yogurt, and salt and pepper...


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 8, 2020)

Gotta be real butter, and lots of it.
Lawry's seasoned salt (nothing else will do))
A mix of dried onion flakes and bacon bits I keep in a jar.
And the most important, fresh snipped home grown chives if we have them. 
Bliss...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Gotta be real butter, and lots of it.
> Lawry's seasoned salt (nothing else will do))
> A mix of dried onion flakes and bacon bits I keep in a jar.
> And the most important, fresh snipped home grown chives if we have them.
> Bliss...


I'm with you on real butter and Lawry's!


----------



## mlh (Jul 8, 2020)

i prefer butter, salt and pepper, sour cream and shredded cheese.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 8, 2020)

Butter
Baconions
Freshly snipped chives from our little plot


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm with you on real butter and Lawry's!


Finally! Someone else uses Lawry's.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Finally! Someone else uses Lawry's.


There is no substitute.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 8, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Butter
> Salt
> Pepper


Yup

.....and I *luv luv luv *the skins


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 8, 2020)

Good thing we like them almost the same way *Bowmore. *If you'd only add my Lawry's yours could be perfect too.


----------



## Wren (Jul 9, 2020)

1) butter 
2) salt
3) pepper
Tuna and coleslaw


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 9, 2020)

The mention of tuna in a couple of posts reminded me of baked potatoes with codfish gravy.

It was a wintertime staple when I was a kid but these days the price of salt cod would put it into the luxury class.


----------



## charry (Jul 9, 2020)

Chilli con carne 
Cheese 
Salt 
Pepper


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2022)

Smart Balance margarine, salt, pepper, garlic powder, ground corriander.


----------



## Kika (Jul 10, 2022)

Butter
salt
pepper
sour cream if I have it.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 10, 2022)

Tiny amount of butter & salt.  I like my food to be an uncomplicated as possible!


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 10, 2022)

At home when  I rarely eat them its' just butter and S+P.

But, I will always order one at a restaurant, wth butter S+P sour cream and chives.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 10, 2022)

Butter, salt, pepper


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)

How do you cook your potato?

I pierce the tater and microwave with a cup of water in the microwave.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 10, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> How do you cook your potato?
> 
> I pierce the tater and microwave with a cup of water in the microwave.


Zapped potatoes!!


----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

Oven baked potato
Butter
Greek yogurt
Salt & Pepper
Fresh chives from my garden



Aunt Bea said:


> The mention of tuna in a couple of posts reminded me of baked potatoes with codfish gravy.
> 
> *It was a wintertime staple when I was a kid but these days the price of salt cod would put it into the luxury class.*
> 
> View attachment 112889


Yes! My grandmother would prepare Baccalà (salt cod) when I was little. Back in the day, it was poor people's food because it was cheap and kept for a long time. It was a bit of a curiosity to me the way it had to be soaked for hours before being cooked. Nonetheless, it was delicious the way she made it. Everything she made was wonderful. 

For anyone who's curious about it... > https://www.thespruceeats.com/baccala-italian-style-salt-cod-2018622

Bella


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 10, 2022)

What's on your baked potato?​
Butter
cheese
green onions
pepper

Jus' gimmee the skins.... I'm happy
make 'em a bit burnt.....I'm happier


----------



## Knight (Jul 10, 2022)

1) butter or butter substitute
2) salt
3) pepper
4) garlic (crushed, powdered or salt)
5) bacon
6) sour cream
7) herbs
6 ) cheese
7) onions (fresh chopped, chives, scallions, etc)
Those in various combination.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

Butter... & Prawn Cocktail....


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2022)

I eat potatoes almost every day.  I pierce them and bake in the microwave, skins on.  Sometimes cut them up and put them in a stir-fry.  Most often I top them with a generous dollop of homemade hummus and some seaweed salad or steamed veggies.  Also a few small squares of tofu that I always have ready in the fridge.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Butter... & Prawn Cocktail....




(not meaning offense, Holly- but shrimp?!? Bleagh!!!)


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)

OK, stop with the dang baked potatoes!  lol  I'm craving one now.  I have plans on making something else.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> *OK, stop with the dang baked potatoes!  lol  I'm craving one now.*  I have plans on making something else.View attachment 228744





PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 228745




 Make the potato @PamfromTx , you know you want to!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> (not meaning offense, Holly- but shrimp?!? Bleagh!!!)


Deeeeelishus...!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)

Bella said:


> Make the potato @PamfromTx , you know you want to!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> How do you cook your potato?
> 
> I pierce the tater and microwave with a cup of water in the microwave.


yep I scrube them clean...dry 'em , I pierce them all over and put them in the Microwave..no water.. , but I turn them over half way through.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yep I scrube them clean...dry 'em , I pierce them all over and put them in the Microwave..no water.. , but I turn them over half way through.


Julia Child told me to put a cup of water.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 10, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I like the LOADED potatoes!  butter ,sour cream,  chives, bacon, cheese, fresh ground black pepper,  Yummy!


Me too.  Also will add cottage cheese if I have it!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Julia Child told me to put a cup of water.


Well, if Julia said it, it must be so!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)

Bella said:


> Well, if Julia said it, it must be so!


Yep!   And we all know that she knew everything about cooking!


----------



## 911 (Jul 10, 2022)

Don’t eat potatoes of any kind.


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> How do you cook your potato?


Wash thoroughly. Make a shallow cut the length of the tater. Bake at 450F for 1 hour. The crispy skin is the best part.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 10, 2022)

911 said:


> Don’t eat potatoes of any kind.




No potatoes....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 10, 2022)

Try washing the potato, patting it dry, coating it with oil, and rolling it in a liberal amount of salt before baking.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 10, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try washing the potato, patting it dry, coating it with oil, and rolling it in a liberal amount of salt before baking.


Oh my goodness, you said 'liberal'...  there's a no-politics rule here!!!  

(just kidding!!!)


----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try washing the potato, patting it dry, coating it with oil, and rolling it in a liberal amount of salt before baking.


Oh! Interesting! I'm gonna give that a try.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yep I scrube them clean...dry 'em , I pierce them all over and put them in the Microwave..no water.. , but I turn them over half way through.


That's exactly what I do.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

Bella said:


> Well, if Julia said it, it must be so!


I haven't got a clue who Julia Child even IS...


----------



## Patricia (Jul 10, 2022)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm with you on real butter and Lawry's!


I love real butter, but I've never tried Lawry's.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2022)

I aim to not turn a food that is inherently healthy (like a potato) and add high fat, high cholesterol, high sodium ingredients that quickly convert it into a nutritional disaster.


----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> *I haven't got a clue who Julia Child even IS...*


She was quite a woman, an American icon, for sure. Loved and adored by many. 

"Julia Child is probably best known for bringing French cuisine into America’s mainstream. But, few know that she had a dynamic career as an intelligence officer before she became a cooking icon.

Julia’s cooking career has a place in American history, as many remember her as an enthusiastic and opinionated chef. With her many television series and cookbooks, her legacy still lives on."

Central Intelligence Agency - Julia Child: Cooking Up Spy Ops for OSS > https://www.cia.gov/stories/story/julia-child-cooking-up-spy-ops-for-oss/

American Masters - Biography Of Julia Child > https://www.pbs.org/wnet/americanmasters/julia-child-about-julia-child/555/






Bella


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks for that @Bella, I have never heard of her...  ...I suppose we all have our 'original' tv chefs and cooks who taught us how to cook... we had one way back in the B&W tv days called Fanny Craddock, she was an irritable old coot, but she became a national Icon despite really not being able to cook very well ..but she got away with it for years... .. however the TV chef that most of my age grew up on was Delia Smith...


----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

I've never heard of Delia Smith, thanks for sharing. 

You must know of Ann Willan, she's fabulous! She's my favorite British chef. 

*Ann Willan - Christmas Holiday Cooking Standing Rib Roast With Martha Stewart*






Bella


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

Ann Willan ?... never heard of her...


----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

If I recall correctly, you don't like cooking shows. Do I have that right?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

Just looked her up... seems she was born in the UK, and that's pretty much where it ended. She spent most of her years in France and the USA... I can tell you she has never been on our Cooking channels..

We have some fantastic TV chefs.. and dozens  of them


I wouldn't say I don't like them..it's just that we're pretty saturated with them on our TV channels.. they often take the place of entertainment shows, so it gets a bit tiring.. but believe me , I know all of our TV chefs.. even worked with a few


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

Here's a list of all our TV chefs.. as you can see , no mention of Ann willan..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:English_television_chefs


----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Just looked her up... seems she was born in the UK, and that's pretty much where it ended. She spent most of her years in France and the USA... I can tell you she has never been on our Cooking channels..
> 
> We have some fantastic TV chefs.. and hundreds of them
> 
> I wouldn't say I don't like them..it's just that we're pretty saturated with them on our TV channels.. they often take te place of entertainment shows, so it gets a bit tiring.. but believe me , I know all of our TV chefs.. even worked with a few



Ann Willan had a TV series here in the States on PBS called Look & Cook. I think it was 1997. I assumed she was also popular in England. 

"Born in Newcastle, England, Anne received her master’s degree from Cambridge University, then studied and taught cooking in London and Paris before moving to the United States and becoming a citizen in 1973."

Yes, she lives in France and had a cooking school there for over thirty years. I have her cookbook "From My Chateau Kitchen". It's wonderful.

Bella 
​


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2022)

My baked potato consists of butter, salt and pepper, and a tablespoon of plain greek yogurt... Yummm


----------



## caroln (Jul 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Just looked her up... seems she was born in the UK, and that's pretty much where it ended. She spent most of her years in France and the USA... I can tell you she has never been on our Cooking channels..
> 
> We have some fantastic TV chefs.. and dozens  of them
> 
> ...


The best way, in my opinion, to learn about Julia Child is to watch a wonderful movie called Julie and Julia.  It's about a woman in New York who works her way through Julia Child's cookbook, _Mastering the Art of French Cooking_. The movie shows Julia Child's life and how she influenced the woman who was making all the recipes in the cookbook. Meryl Streep played Julia Child and was amazing. It's an adorable movie!


----------



## mrstime (Jul 13, 2022)

Butter, sour cream and bacon.


----------



## caroln (Jul 13, 2022)

Butter, sour cream, salt and pepper.  Actually, a few chives wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## caroln (Jul 13, 2022)

Speaking of potatoes, has anyone ever had an appetizer with potato skins?  Really good!


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 13, 2022)

caroln said:


> Speaking of potatoes, has anyone ever had an appetizer with potato skins?  Really good!
> View attachment 229215


Gosh, they were soo popular there for a while.  I took them to work for a potluck a couple of years ago, and that's the last time I've seen or heard about them.

I should make them for happy hour.


----------



## caroln (Jul 14, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> *Gosh, they were soo popular there for a while*.  I took them to work for a potluck a couple of years ago, and that's the last time I've seen or heard about them.
> 
> I should make them for happy hour.


I know!  They seem to have disappeared from restaurant menus.  I would think it would be a cost effective appetizer to serve.  Scoop out most of the potato for mashed potatoes and use the skin with a dollop of sour cream and chives for the appetizer.  Win, win!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2022)

caroln said:


> I know!  They seem to have disappeared from restaurant menus.  I would think it would be a cost effective appetizer to serve.  Scoop out most of the potato for mashed potatoes and use the skin with a dollop of sour cream and chives for the appetizer.  Win, win!


They were all the rage in the mid 70s - 80s, weren't they?


----------



## caroln (Jul 14, 2022)

StarSong said:


> They were all the rage in the mid 70s - 80s, weren't they?


Correct.  Seems like appetizers made with artichokes, guacamole, spinach, or pickles are all the rage right now.  Forget the lowly potato!


----------



## senior chef (Jul 16, 2022)

Usually I just put on butter, sour cream and salt and pepper.
However, occasionally, I enjoy something different:  Scoop out all of potato and mix with cheddar cheese and crumpled bacon bits. Mix well, spoon back into potato skin and back into oven for 20 minutes.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 16, 2022)

*Butter, bacon bits, sourcream*


----------



## caroln (Jul 17, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Usually I just put on butter, sour cream and salt and pepper.
> However, occasionally, I enjoy something different:  Scoop out all of potato and mix with cheddar cheese and crumpled bacon bits. Mix well, spoon back into potato skin and back into oven for 20 minutes.


My mom made potatoes like that.  Weren't they called twice baked potatoes?


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 17, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Usually I just put on butter, sour cream and salt and pepper.
> However, occasionally, I enjoy something different:  Scoop out all of potato and mix with cheddar cheese and crumpled bacon bits. Mix well, spoon back into potato skin and back into oven for 20 minutes.


This was called a Twice-baked potato in my house.  It was a favorite of mine for company as most of the work could be done early and just slid back in at last minute for browning.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Gosh, they were soo popular there for a while.  I took them to work for a potluck a couple of years ago, and that's the last time I've seen or heard about them.
> 
> I should make them for happy hour.


Now that chicken wings and other items are so expensive a revival of potato skins is a great idea.

Be sure to save the innards for a twice baked potato casserole or breakfast home fries.


----------

